# 2019 Rolling Relics S.F. Ride



## slick

It's that time again! The Rolling Relics annual San Francisco ride. I started this ride in 2011 and what a blast it's been! So here we go...
July 27th, Meet up at the Hi Dive bar which is Pier 28 located directly under the Bay bridge at 10am and we will LEAVE at 11am. Our first stop 10 minutes down the road is lunch so I suggest you eat before you get to the city or save your appetite until then. 

We will eat at Fisherman's Wharf. After that we will visit the Palace of Fine Arts for photos, then to the Golden Gate bridge where we ride across and back to the starting point. So make sure you bring a lock to lockup at lunch. 

The parking lot next door to Reds Java house which is right next to Hi Dive usually charges $10 for all day parking if you get there before 10am I believe. I'll be going there tomorrow and will check it out. And as some of you know, Jack's bar has closed for good so our afterparty will be changing location as well so I'll be checking that out tomorrow morning also. Sunday we will do a follow up ride in Marin which isn't far away if you're in town for the ride. So see everyone Saturday July 27th at 10am and we pedal off at 11am.


----------



## slick

First photo is the Hi Dive where we meet up, second photo is Reds Java house also during meet up time right next door. To the far right of the second photo you see a yellow archway, that's the parking lot most of us use. Literally footsteps away from the meeting spot.


----------



## tripple3

Awesome!
We're making a mini vacation out of this trip; my Sweetie and I; riding Western Flyers for both days.
I will miss Jack's. Please pick a place that has someone playing tunes like that!
@Autocycleplane the parking lot where we meet on Sunday has been awesome with live music when we return.
We will see you there!


----------



## gkeep

Looking forward to both rides, seeing everyone and their bikes again! 

Sad to hear about Jacks. I've been hitting those Fishermans Wharf watering holes since the early 80s and it's always sad to see one close up.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Fog City Diner is very good for food and drinks....











https://www.google.com/search?sourc...EF5IbqDvWCm5Z6B5A0BHaesSGT_Ki3&viewerState=ga


----------



## catfish

I've been there!


----------



## cyclingday

gkeep said:


> Sad to hear about Jacks. I've been hitting those Fishermans Wharf watering holes since the early 80s and it's always sad to see one close up.




I agree,
I’ll never forget walking in to Jacks after our first San Francisco ride, and hearing a guy on an acoustic guitar,  singing the Grateful Dead’s, Ripple.
It couldn’t have been a more fitting tribute, to a day spent riding classic old ballooners, with a bunch of like minded enthusiasts.
Hopefully, we’ll find a new/old establishment to make some new/old memories in the City by the Bay.


----------



## slick

So I did a little test ride today.... here's our parking info which is right next door to Reds Java house, the yellow archway in my other photo up above. $10 all day. Doesn't get any better. Pier 23 might end up being our new afterparty spot. We'll see. I took a photo of the menu and the outdoor area.


----------



## Autocycleplane

slick said:


> So I did a little test ride today.... here's our parking info which is right next door to Reds Java house, the yellow archway in my other photo up above. $10 all day. Doesn't get any better. Pier 23 might end up being our new afterparty spot. We'll see. I took a photo of the menu and the outdoor area.
> 
> View attachment 1030391
> 
> View attachment 1030398
> 
> View attachment 1030399
> 
> View attachment 1030400




Yeah I was gonna suggest Pier 23. Killer tap selection and good food right on the Embarcadero.


----------



## mrg

How’s the bike parking at P23


----------



## Autocycleplane

mrg said:


> How’s the bike parking at P23









I was thinking the area in red (red arrow), with part/all of the crew hanging out in the beer garden section on that side.


----------



## El Hefe Grande

"@Autocycleplane the parking lot where we meet on Sunday has been awesome with live music when we return".


Can someone provide more details for Sunday's ride?

Meeting Place

Time

Route


----------



## Autocycleplane

El Hefe Grande said:


> "@Autocycleplane the parking lot where we meet on Sunday has been awesome with live music when we return".
> Can someone provide more details for Sunday's ride?




Meet up on Sunday July 28th starting around 10am or so in old town Corte Madera, just 10-15 minutes north of the Golden Gate Bridge off the 101. There should be plenty of parking on a Sunday morning right around the start spot, but there are lots more spots around the big park just down the road on Tamalpais Drive. You'll pass that park on your right between the 101 and old town Corte Madera.

Start spot at the gazebo at Menke Park: https://goo.gl/maps/NL7BgqWaJ178p1Bt7

Roll out at 10:30. We will spend the next hour and a half or so exploring and stopping for photos (redwoods, bronze Yoda statues, what have you) on our way to Fairfax. There are plenty of side routes along the main bike route with numerous little towns to grab coffee, snacks, etc along the way. Tons of bike shops too if we need one. I'll do my best to guide folks around and make sure everyone has a fun ride and sees cool stuff. 

After that, everyone is free to hang around town in Fairfax for lunch, beers, visit the Bicycling Museum, wander around town, and roll out whenever you feel the urge to start heading home. It's probably really only 30-40 minutes to ride back to Corte Madera from Fairfax straight through on an old bike for those of you wondering about timing. There are tons of road and mountain bikes everywhere - easy to follow the flow and pretty tough to get lost. Unless you are @fordmike65 of course.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

slick said:


> So I did a little test ride today.... here's our parking info which is right next door to Reds Java house, the yellow archway in my other photo up above. $10 all day. Doesn't get any better. Pier 23 might end up being our new afterparty spot. We'll see. I took a photo of the menu and the outdoor area.
> 
> View attachment 1030391
> 
> View attachment 1030398
> 
> View attachment 1030399
> 
> View attachment 1030400




Pier 23 is a very nice place. Great music, with some famous artists.
I was invited to Dan Hicks birthday party, at Pier 23, after his birthday bash concert.
The Jim Kweskin Jug Band was there, too.
I got to hang out with my friend Jim and Maria Muldaur.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Autocycleplane said:


> Meet up on Sunday July 28th starting around 10am or so in old town Corte Madera, just 10-15 minutes north of the Golden Gate Bridge off the 101. There should be plenty of parking on a Sunday morning right around the start spot, but there are lots more spots around the big park just down the road on Tamalpais Drive. You'll pass that park on your right between the 101 and old town Corte Madera.
> 
> Start spot at the gazebo at Menke Park: https://goo.gl/maps/NL7BgqWaJ178p1Bt7
> 
> Roll out at 10:30. We will spend the next hour and a half or so exploring and stopping for photos (redwoods, bronze Yoda statues, what have you) on our way to Fairfax. There are plenty of side routes along the main bike route with numerous little towns to grab coffee, snacks, etc along the way. Tons of bike shops too if we need one. I'll do my best to guide folks around and make sure everyone has a fun ride and sees cool stuff.
> 
> After that, everyone is free to hang around town in Fairfax for lunch, beers, visit the Bicycling Museum, wander around town, and roll out whenever you feel the urge to start heading home. It's probably really only 30-40 minutes to ride back to Corte Madera from Fairfax straight through on an old bike for those of you wondering about timing. There are tons of road and mountain bikes everywhere - easy to follow the flow and pretty tough to get lost. Unless you are @fordmike65 of course.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1030624
> View attachment 1030625




Here is a great place to stop and have coffee, pastries and lunch. You won’t be disappointed. It’s in Larkspur, near the the Marin Museum of Bicycling.
464 Magnolia Ave, Larkspur, California


----------



## slick

We're one week away from one of the greatest vintage bike rides around. Can you say your vintage bike has rolled across the iconic Golden Gate bridge? This is your chance. Nothing beats a prewar bike on a bridge of the same era. Its incredible to pedal across and feels like a time warp knowing they're both constructed a few years apart. Also.... July is month of the Shelby being celebrated in Shelby,Ohio as well as Long Beach,Ca for the annual Shelby Invasion and San Francisco is no different. So if you feel like keeping the party going all month long, bring a Shelby out. Anyway, get those bikes ready, bring a chain and lock to protect your bike during our lunch stop and a jacket because it is S.F. afterall and you never know and be ready to have the time of your life. Epic photo ops EVERYWHERE! See you kids soon... I can't wait.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

“The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco”. NOT to be attributed to Mark Twain by the way, apparently he never said this, but it sure is the hell true!


----------



## cyclingday

Yep!
It was Shania.


Down right, frigid!


----------



## slick

Just a week away..... 104 degrees at home Saturday and only 69 degrees in beautiful San Francisco for the ride. It's going to be FANTASTIC!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## tryder

El Hefe Grande said:


> "@Autocycleplane the parking lot where we meet on Sunday has been awesome with live music when we return".
> 
> 
> Can someone provide more details for Sunday's ride?
> 
> Meeting Place
> 
> Time
> 
> Route



Points of Interest:
Madrone Canyon
Corte Madera Creek
Ross School
Phoenix Lake Cabins
Robson-Harrington House
Marin Mountain Bike Museum
Imagination Park
San Francisco Theological Seminary (highly recommend!!!)
Shady Lane
Menke Park Band shell (start & finish)


----------



## cyclingday

tryder said:


> Points of Interest:
> Madrone Canyon
> Corte Madera Creek
> Ross School
> Phoenix Lake Cabins
> Robson-Harrington House
> Marin Mountain Bike Museum
> Imagination Park
> San Francisco Theological Seminary (highly recommend!!!)
> Shady Lane
> Menke Park Band shell (start & finish)




Watching the riders finish the Tour de France, while having breakfast at the Cafe across the street from the Menke Park band stand.


----------



## slick

cyclingday said:


> Watching the riders finish the Tour de France, while having breakfast at the Cafe across the street from the Menke Park band stand.




Watching that woman singing like last year.... what was her name again? What a voice and what a looker!


----------



## gkeep

And now the weather report for all you out of towners.




Looks like mid to upper 60s at the Golden Gate Bridge for Saturday afternoon. Chilly for those accustomed to the triple digit temps around the state right now. 

For Sunday's Marin ride Fairfax forecast to reach a toasty 88 degrees, ice cream and popsicle weather.

And now, back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## mrg

Corte Madera Menke park band stand, Sunday July  28, 2019,  Victoria George and the High Lonesome (California Country),        last year V


----------



## slick

Two days to go......


----------



## Maskadeo

Hey, that’s me in the hat! Arms crossed, wish I could be there, have fun!


----------



## fordmike65

Super bummed we're not gonna make it this year. Just too many things going on & already made the trek up to Yosemite. Hoping for next year tho. Have fun & post lots of pics!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Seems just like yesterday,new year different bike,Safe travels to all from the North South East and West,got the OK to open up our house on Sunday,where you can meet my Dad ,Wife ,And dogs,,be sure to bring a camera,there is lots to see on  Sunday ,Between 1and 2 PM,???,here in beautiful downtown Fairfax Ca,We will have some Ice Cold Beer .Water, and Munches,, safe bike parking,and stories on why we collect all this stuff,Ya all know where to find us ,,17 Napa Ave the house with the Ski Fence,,,and we are not responsible if your camera lens breaks,when photos taken*
ALL DA BEST SEE YA UNDER THE BAY BRIDGE ON SAT
YOURS TRUELY


----------



## tryder

Got th


RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Seems just like yesterday,new year different bike,Safe travels to all from the North South East and West,got the OK to open up our house on Sunday,where you can meet my Dad ,Wife ,And dogs,,be sure to bring a camera,there is lots to see on  Sunday ,Between 1and 2 PM,???,here in beautiful downtown Fairfax Ca,We will have some Ice Cold Beer .Water, and Munches,, safe bike parking,and stories on why we collect all this stuff,Ya all know where to find us ,,17 Napa Ave the house with the Ski Fence,,,and we are not responsible if your camera lens breaks,when photos taken*
> ALL DA BEST SEE YA UNDER THE BAY BRIDGE ON SAT
> YOURS TRUELY



Got the pedals but laging on Big Red. Petrified rim strips were unforseen.
Hope to make it but most likely will be way off the back.


----------



## cyclingday

Alright, Alright, Alright!
It looks like it’s going to be a perfect day!


See you at the High Dive/Reds Java Hut.


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth

Electric assist 5 speed 37 Schwinn! Biker is 77 yrs young!


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## cyclingday

Just a few samplers from the day.




















Life is good!


----------



## Frosty

Awesome day! Great riding and chopping it up with you all... saw some Awesome bikes and people. Looking forward to the next one.
Thanks to the organizers for getting us all together.



Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika

Artist at work taking pics.  @cyclingday 











A big thank you to @slick for another great day and too all that made it out! Awesome!


----------



## sccruiser




----------



## OldSkipTooth

Such beauty in this world!


----------



## tripple3




----------



## cyclingday

A few more of the bikes and riders.


----------



## tryder

cyclingday said:


> A few more of the bikes and riders.View attachment 1037119
> 
> View attachment 1037120
> 
> View attachment 1037121
> 
> View attachment 1037122
> 
> View attachment 1037123
> 
> View attachment 1037124
> 
> View attachment 1037125
> 
> View attachment 1037126
> 
> View attachment 1037127
> 
> View attachment 1037128
> 
> View attachment 1037129
> 
> View attachment 1037130
> 
> View attachment 1037131



I need one of those t-shirts!  Beautiful photos.  Thanks.


----------



## mrg

Great day by the Bay!!, now ready for day 2!!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Heres a few Elgins The Blackhawk had its first date with a Robin,they liked one another ,,she had quiet the tank,,and the Crew just left our house on The Sunday Marin Ride so here are some photos of Sat...


















*


----------



## mrg

Not many pics but day 2 was a fun ride thru the redwoods & hills of  Marin stoping at the mountain bike  museum and a great  visit to Rudy’s  museum, Thanks Rudy, here are a couple of Colson Klunkers.


----------



## fat tire trader

5 of us did do a detour over Mt. Tamalpais yesterday, everyone had fun.


----------



## TR6SC

Thanks Slick. It's always a great time biking the City. 



Gkeep and I motored to the Ferry Bldg. from Alameda. Thanks for the hospitality, Gary.



Home again before the sun sets slowly in the west. 



And thanks also to Rudy. Open house is always enjoyable. I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

great pictures!  Next year  !


----------



## fordmike65

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> great pictures!  Next year  !



Me too!


----------



## cyclingday

Here’s a few shots from Sunday’s adventure.The weather this year couldn’t have been any better.







































Saying goodbye after a garden party at Rudy’s is such sweet sorrow.
Thanks for the hospitality, and having us over, Rudy.
We all appreciate it very much!
You have a wonderful lust for life.


----------



## cyclingday

One of the missions for this year’s San Francisco ride, was to reunite my 1949 Cervesi Bros. Schwinn B6, with its old shop point of purchase origin.



So, off we rode, to find the old store front.



All I had to go on, was a faint remnant of the point of purchase decal that was left on the frame.



Fortunately, I was able to track down the address from the old White Pages directory.



The location was in the old Italian neighborhood of the Richmond District.



The original building is still there, but nothing is left from the old bike shop, except this wonderful old bike, that they sold so long ago.



I could just picture the lucky kid who got to grow up in this vibrant place, cruising up a down the boulevards on his two tone green Schwinn B6.



Joe DiMaggio came from this neighborhood, and was a hometown hero even though he did play for the Yankee’s. Boo!



We found some old pictures of the district hanging on the wall of a bakery that looked like it had been thriving here every since the day it opened.



Cervesi Bros. was just down the street on the left side of the picture.



It was a fun side trip, to bring this bicycle back home again. I only wish it could talk.
I’m sure the stories it could tell would be fascinating.



Cervesi Brothers Bicycles, San Francisco, may be long gone, but they are definitely not forgotten.
Thanks, for the memories!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

We'll do it again you know....


----------



## Chavez

cyclingday said:


> One of the missions for this year’s San Francisco ride, was to reunite my 1949 Cervesi Bros. Schwinn B6, with its old shop point of purchase origin.View attachment 1038156
> So, off we rode, to find the old store front.
> View attachment 1038155
> All I had to go on, was a faint remnant of the point of purchase decal that was left on the frame.
> View attachment 1038157
> Fortunately, I was able to track down the address from the old White Pages directory.
> View attachment 1038158
> The location was in the old Italian neighborhood of the Richmond District.
> View attachment 1038132
> The original building is still there, but nothing is left from the old bike shop, except this wonderful old bike, that they sold so long ago.
> View attachment 1038133
> I could just picture the lucky kid who got to grow up in this vibrant place, cruising up a down the boulevards on his two tone green Schwinn B6.
> View attachment 1038134
> Joe DiMaggio came from this neighborhood, and was a hometown hero even though he did play for the Yankee’s. Boo!
> View attachment 1038136
> We found some old pictures of the district hanging on the wall of a bakery that looked like it had been thriving here every since the day it opened.
> View attachment 1038142
> Cervesi Bros. was just down the street on the left side of the picture.
> View attachment 1038147
> It was a fun side trip, to bring this bicycle back home again. I only wish it could talk.
> I’m sure the stories it could tell would be fascinating.
> View attachment 1038131
> Cervesi Brothers Bicycles, San Francisco, may be long gone, but they are definitely not forgotten.
> Thanks, for the memories!



Nice mission for you and your bike. I just wanted to mention that although Joe DiMaggio grew up in San Francisco, he was born in my hometown of Martinez California. I often ride my bikes past his birthplace and show my son. He used to visit a family member across the street from my parents house often. This would have been in the late eighties/ early nineties. He didn’t like to chat about baseball but would be cordial to us teenagers. He even signed a ball for me once and us kids would get waves from him as he would drive by in his Toyota Camry. Those were really special memories.


----------



## fat tire trader

And Joe lived with Marilyn Monroe in Fairfax.


----------



## gkeep

cyclingday said:


> One of the missions for this year’s San Francisco ride, was to reunite my 1949 Cervesi Bros. Schwinn B6, with its old shop point of purchase origin.View attachment 1038156
> So, off we rode, to find the old store front.
> View attachment 1038155
> All I had to go on, was a faint remnant of the point of purchase decal that was left on the frame.
> View attachment 1038157
> Fortunately, I was able to track down the address from the old White Pages directory.
> View attachment 1038158
> The location was in the old Italian neighborhood of the Richmond District.
> View attachment 1038132
> The original building is still there, but nothing is left from the old bike shop, except this wonderful old bike, that they sold so long ago.
> View attachment 1038133
> I could just picture the lucky kid who got to grow up in this vibrant place, cruising up a down the boulevards on his two tone green Schwinn B6.
> View attachment 1038134
> Joe DiMaggio came from this neighborhood, and was a hometown hero even though he did play for the Yankee’s. Boo!
> View attachment 1038136
> We found some old pictures of the district hanging on the wall of a bakery that looked like it had been thriving here every since the day it opened.
> View attachment 1038142
> Cervesi Bros. was just down the street on the left side of the picture.
> View attachment 1038147
> It was a fun side trip, to bring this bicycle back home again. I only wish it could talk.
> I’m sure the stories it could tell would be fascinating.
> View attachment 1038131
> Cervesi Brothers Bicycles, San Francisco, may be long gone, but they are definitely not forgotten.
> Thanks, for the memories!




I spent a lot of time on that block of Clement in the late 70s and 80s. I think the BusVan store was still there in the 80s, the address was 244 Clement. BUSVAN was a great place to poke around for old furniture and antiques. I seem to remember the sporting goods store and that SPORTS sign in the background may be the shop that sold your bike. Great job on the research!


----------



## gkeep

Wonderful rides this weekend. Thanks Rolling Relic'rs for organizing, Rudy and the rest of the Marin crew for all the hospitality. 

1915 Palace of Fine Arts building and 1916 bike on Saturday, and then at the end of the ride Sunday I noticed the date on the Menke Park sign.





I couldn't resist taking a photo with the Steam Donkey engine I used to run when I worked at Hyde St Pier in the early 80s. Split a lot of wood to feed that firebox the two years I worked there.


----------



## tripple3

WOW! What a trip!
Thanks to the organizers!
Thanks @RUDY CONTRATTI  for awesomeness in all categories!
Thanks for the "Locals Only" Tour @fat tire trader  and @tryder  and Loren on Sunday.
Sweetie did great on Mt. Tam; 1st wicker basket down that trail.
I had so much fun!









Beach Bros about to ride back into the fog.

















Sweetie and I stayed in Oakland and rode theBART with @Cory @mrg  and @kevin x 
Awesome Day; but wait, there's more!


----------



## tripple3

Sunday; enthusiasts geeking out at my Western Flyer HD. I heard some names that I try to remember; but I forget names all the time.
Matthew, Tyler, Chris, Chris, and Chris, Eric, Charles, and a pretty famous local original that has a garage full of Awesome bikes, frames and parts, and several more....
We got separated from most of the group for a bike Issue that put us in the "never catch" up position.
We made the best-of-it by taking the "Short-Cut" to RUDY'S.  
What a great Day! Thank You all for showing up to Ride!





































Above pic shows what you "Should" have; below pics are the "Beach Bikes" after the Mt. Tam Watershed.
I'm so proud of Sweetie!


----------



## tripple3

Oops, we ran into problems.
Only 20 Photos per post.
Here's a few more.







Ted @tryder local Mt. Tam rider, that loved doing it again.













Thanks Loren for suggesting a lil' dirt trail to catch up with everyone at RUDY's; Nice Ride!







Its great to be home.
Let's do it again!


----------



## hellshotrods

*I'm using this pic for my 2020 Rainbow Riders Bicycle Calendar *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Another incredible weekend with our Northern California family the Rolling Relics & others - Thanks to Slick for hosting the San Francisco treat on Saturday - well ride that is always a whirlwind of a day - It goes by fast - the weather was a welcoming 72 degrees with a cool breeze that was refreshing change from the heat we have been having - We ended up at this new place by Fishermans Wharf called "Fire & Brew" that had many beers on tap & great food that wasn't a tourist trap kind of place - Jacks Bar was our go to until it was suddenly closed earlier this year & the unknown Pier 23 was packed with tourist with no place to sit or safely park the bicycles was the word from Brian aka IslandSchwinn as we headed down there after the ride - So Slick & I eye spied this little gem on the way back which had plenty of parking - seating  - BEER & great food along with a great atmosphere - quick service making this a great end to our day in the city -  Sunday was great too up in Marin County with a warmer day in the 80's some new & old faces joining in the ride there with a stop at the Mountain Bicycle Museum & then we headed over to Rudy's place for a open house welcome with food & drinks as we were able to see what Rudy has added to his place - WOW & WOW Rudy - I haven't been by in a while - what a collection of everything you would ever want to have - Thanks for letting us come by & enjoy it with you - from there we headed over to meet up with Jer aka Low Key Motors place - another great stop - thanks for having us Jer - from there we headed back to the city to visit Dave aka Krate Maham who is recovering in the hospital currently from a bad fall - We can't wait to ride with you again soon Dave - Speedy recovery Dave - after that we headed back to SoCal with a stop at Harris Ranch for a Prime Rib dinner & home from there - Can't wait until next year - Good Times & Good Friends - Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Autocycleplane

Great photos everyone, thanks for sharing. I had a blast riding and chatting with everyone on Sunday with a special thanks to Rudy for the Fairfax fun.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Well I reckon I gotta close this out on my end ,that is,On the be half of my wife and I ,my Dad ,and our dogs ,Milton and Pancho Villa we are saying THANK YOU ,FOR A REAL REAL GOOD TIME!!

*


----------



## El Hefe Grande

IMy dad and I had a great time on Saturday...we went to the South Tower...a first and Sunday was awesome riding through Marin.
 we missed the bike shop and after seeing some of the images, I need to go back...can someone tell me how to find him? his name? his hours?


Everyone we have met on many of the rides including this one...who rides VINTAGE BICYCLES... are some of the coolest people out there !!! 

Rudy , thank you for the hospitality and allowing us a few moments into your world!

Okay, I have a few images... in no particular order...


----------



## El Hefe Grande

And Then...


----------



## El Hefe Grande

And Then...


----------



## El Hefe Grande

And Then...

Im working on Rudys but there are to many so I may post in a separate gallery...


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Her are a few more images...


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Rudy Contratti House

Get ready folks there are quite a few, my camera was on automatic...


----------



## El Hefe Grande

And Then...


----------



## El Hefe Grande

And Then...


----------



## El Hefe Grande

And Then and Then and Then...

That's All Folks !


----------



## island schwinn

A couple of mine. As I was attempting a hanging bike shot with the assistance of @sccruiser ,a concerned and misdirected lady citizen started harassing me about damaging the place,telling me she thought what I was doing was wrong. I finally got her to go away without using profanity or yelling. By then, the bike wouldn't stay and I gave up.


----------



## Nashman

Great pictures and stories of an incredible ride. Thanks for sharing the experience! I must say that I have been to S.F. and it was a VERY cool city.  A long way from Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada!!

Unfortunately I wasn't able to ride a vintage bicycle. The trip was about a dozen years back with my ex-Wife ( she was my Wife then..ha!!) and we had a blast. Wine tour was cool, Airshow, lots of walking. Trip to the "Rock".


----------



## Awhipple

Does anybody know if this ride is happening this year?


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Just waiting for the all clear...…..


----------



## Awhipple

mr.cycleplane said:


> Just waiting for the all clear...…..View attachment 1196190



As soon as somebody gets any details post them up. My wife and myself can possibly make this ride this year. Our other plans changed . We would be coming from AZ.


----------



## kreika

Well we could always wear masks and brown bag food and fun.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Why not?


----------



## mrg

I’m still bummed about Yosemite so I’m keeping my fingers crossed for San Francisco/ Mt Tam rides, I’m ready to build the my 2020 bike


----------



## slick

As of right now, I'm going to call it a go for July 25th. S.F. isn't open yet, neither is most of the state but by next week some of that is supposed to change and....we're still two months away from the actual date. So unless this gets drawn out anymore, plan on Saturday July 25th. As soon as S.F. opens, I'll do a test ride and see how things are with businesses and such.


----------



## Awhipple

slick said:


> As of right now, I'm going to call it a go for July 25th. S.F. isn't open yet, neither is most of the state but by next week some of that is supposed to change and....we're still two months away from the actual date. So unless this gets drawn out anymore, plan on Saturday July 25th. As soon as S.F. opens, I'll do a test ride and see how things are with businesses and such.



Sounds good! Just keep us posted with the details.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

slick said:


> As of right now, I'm going to call it a go for July 25th. S.F. isn't open yet, neither is most of the state but by next week some of that is supposed to change and....we're still two months away from the actual date. So unless this gets drawn out anymore, plan on Saturday July 25th. As soon as S.F. opens, I'll do a test ride and see how things are with businesses and such.



A day before my birthday!


----------



## JRE

hmmm I might be able to make that.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

And now the pier 39 tourist area burned up......bummer!


----------



## kreika

From the reads it was pier 45. The firefighters totally saved the USS Jeremiah O’Brien. Just one more hit to an area  that’s financially getting worked by the corona closures.


----------



## Autocycleplane

That fire was nutso. I watched it on and off all morning through the binos and spotting scope. At one point there were a half dozen water cannons on it and it was still raging. Here is a crummy shot holding my phone up to the scope eyepiece, you can see how close the O'Brien (to the left of the red and white fire ship) was to that chaos and a big chunk of the warehouse on the pier is just gone.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Autocycleplane-do you have any new updates for us on the fire?  dot-dot-dot.    dot-dot-dash-dot!


----------



## gkeep

My wife and I met in 1985 working as rangers at Hyde St Pier on the historic ships, the wharf area and ships are still a big part of our lives and the many friends we made there. The fire was very well contained to the offshore end that was a commercial fishing gear storage area, if you watch the video in this article you can see the remains of shed C. https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...takes-huge-hit-from-destructive-pier-45-fire/.
The fact that it was a storage area for commercial fishing boats means lots of plastic, rope, tarps, maybe paint, generators, scrap wood, etc. The O'brien and Pampanito did not sustain serious damage but they have no revenue stream with the Pier closed indefinitely, no school and scout overnight programs on Pampanito bringing in fees, no tourists paying to go aboard. The National Parks maintenance budgets have been underfunded since the Reagan years of the early 80s so there is a backlog of deferred maintenance on all the vessels. Wapama, the last west coast steam schooner was scrapped years ago due to lack of maintenance back in the early 80s. As I recall around 1980 rebuilding the Wapama's keel was contracted and roughly $240,000 budgeted. Then storm washed out Muir Woods sewer system and the money was directed to repair that. No emergency funds came through so Wapama sat on a barge paying $8,000 a month rent to Crowley Maritime. About the time I left the Park Service in 1986 they had spent more than the original repair cost in rent to Crowley. In 2013 after years of rent and the Federal Govt. finally buying the barge she was on the Park Service had her demolished and hauled away in pieces to a Utah hazardous Waste Landfill due to lead paint and such, that cost something like $4 million.

With the WWII generation dying off and the maritime industry all baed in other countries the interest and resolve to preserve these ships is drying up along with the funds. Tough to squeeze money from Washington for ships on the west coast that aren't famous like a historic battlefield or iconic like Mount Rushmore or the Washington Monument. The collection is mostly working commercial boats that represent the last of their kind anywhere in the world. The 1891 Scow Schooner Alma has been maintained in sailing condition but recently the Parks Superintendent stopped the sail program due to budget constraints. You know how a bike would deteriorate exposed to the elements, imagine how the weather, salt water and winds attack the steel and wood of a 100 year old boat sitting in the water...






						San Francisco Maritime National Park Association - USS Pampanito
					

The USS Pampanito made six patrols in the Pacific during World War II during which she sank six Imperial Japanese ships and damaged four others. Operated by the Maritime Park Association, Pampanito hosts over 100,000 visitors a year and is one of the most popular historic vessels in the country.



					maritime.org
				



.








						National Liberty Ship Memorial
					





					www.ssjeremiahobrien.org
				



.








						Wapama (steam schooner) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




This will be a hard ride to do without Mike along.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Hotels.com refunded my reservations in Fisherman's Wharf & said the hotel will not be open in July ... so it looks like a no go as of June 12th  2020 for July Rolling Relics ride .. *


----------



## mr.cycleplane

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Hotels.com refunded my reservations in Fisherman's Wharf & said the hotel will not be open in July ... so it looks like a no go as of June 12th  2020 for July Rolling Relics ride .. *








Bummer...no ride.....?


----------



## mrg

https://media1.tenor.com/images/4772d4825a6f7a1362588bde840a4d8c/tenor.gif


----------

